# Hana Modz Dna 40 v4.d



## Yiannaki (26/12/14)

So it looks like hana modz are trying to take on the vapor flask with their latest Dna 40 device. The v4.d - a dual 18650 device.

More info here http://www.hanamodz.com/dna40dualbattery

and here is a size comparison

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (27/12/14)

It will be on Fasttech in 3......2......1.....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/14)

Nice find @Yiannaki - but I wish it had magnets for easy replacement of batteries
Looks like it has screws

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

